# HELP PLEASE shaking head/tremors



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Could be canine epilepsy......did your vet mention that at all?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What did your vet say it could be?

Did they mention seizures? Did they recommend your dog go to a neurologist?

Call your vet and let them know it happened again.

I usually carry my little camera around, I try to video all of my dog's seizures. It's been very helpful when we see the neurologist, the video gave him a VERY surprising amount of information.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My first thought was seizures too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If not a seizure...I'd watch to see if this happens when she is NOT lying on her back.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

i was thinking epilepsy as well. did your vet check your pup's bromide levels? when one of our dogs had his first seizure we took him to an emergency clinic and they claimed he had nothing abnormal turn up in his blood work, however our normal vet found that his bromine levels were exceedingly low. we've been giving him potassium bromide pills ever since and he's had maybe 2 or 3 seizures over the last 3+ years. best of luck, i know how terrifying this situation must be.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with the others that it sounds like seizures. This website has alot of great information on it that might be able to help you on what to do http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/ But talk to your vet and have them do that test on the bromide levels. Also if you have a video camera try to video tape the episode. 
If it is seizures they are not aware of them happening to them. Just stay calm and pet her quietly talking to her until she comes out of it. I know it is hard but you can do it. My Beau went thru it for years and I could jump out of a dead sleep and grab a towel, put it under his head and be by his side in seconds when they started. Just like a Mom with a baby. Plus the blood sugar will be low, so I gave Beau about a couple of tablespoon of vanilla ice cream softened after his seizures to bring the levels back up.


----------



## alanckaye (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you for the response - no the vet didn't say anything about bromide - I'll call tomorrow. I've been researching tonight for past few hours and found it very common in bull dogs and other breeds but no one mentioned goldens - they call it Idiopathic Head Tremor - which means they do not know what causes it (if that's it). I watched several videos of other dogs having IHT and it looked similar to KD's episodes. FYI for anyone else. The vet did mention eplipsy but said to keep an eye on her and report back. She seems to snap out of it quickly when redirected like today. Also mentioned low glucose, low calcium, allergies and ear infections (I've all but ruled out the ear infection but can't see way down inside) seems she would be really messing with the ears if that were the case. Thanks all for your help. I will keep the camera handy next time she is lying on her back. She is so sweet, it makes me sick to my stomach to see her do this.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know how you feel, when Beau first started having seizures, I would freak out. Sick to my stomach, crying the whole time, and praying that it would stop. But after awhile I got used to (as much as you can) and just went into motion. But I did learn last night when my cat got really ill and I had to rush him to the vet. As soon as he stopped crying and shaking (he passed away) I got so sick to my stomach I thought I was going to throw up. I then realized it brought all the feelings from Beau again.


----------



## alanckaye (Feb 7, 2009)

BeauShel - I feel your pain I still get sick to my stomach and the water works start when I think of our last night with KC a few years ago - I guess that's why I am so protective over my girls - I don't want to feel that pain again - in some ways it's almost worse than losing a relative (not worse than losing a child or wife but you know what I mean). The first day it happened I freaked, my stomach got all messed up and I don't even remember getting her ready, putting her in the car and driving to the vet. I really only remember like a dream getting stopped by the police for doing 63 in a 35. The officer was nice and I could hardly talk but I told him the situation and he let me go - thank God but I barely remember the conversation. It's amazing what stress can do to your mind.


----------

